# Firewire Cable for Sony Handycam??



## anispace (Dec 29, 2005)

whats the cost of a firewire cable in Mumbai? I want  to buy 1 for my Sony Handycam DCR-HC40. The USB 2.0 interface is bad for video transfer.

Also which brand if any?

plz reply....


----------



## puja399 (Dec 29, 2005)

In kolkata, Firewire cable is available at Rs150/-. Buy 6 pin to 4 pin cable for sony handycam. No particular brand.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 29, 2005)

outta curiosity, y do u think usb is bad for vid transfer?


----------



## desertwind (Dec 30, 2005)

ishaan said:
			
		

> outta curiosity, y do u think usb is bad for vid transfer?



It's not just a thought. Its a fact.

I own a sony handycam, and capture via usb sucks. It takes a hell of time, a lot of resources and produce poor quality vids. I then settled down for a Pinnacle PCTV Plus.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Dec 30, 2005)

If you don't have Firewire ports on your PC, get a cheap INTEX Firewire card. The cable comes free with the package. Should be around INR 800 max.

-Keith


----------

